# 08 Maxima questions



## rckstr (May 30, 2011)

Recently bought an 08 Maxima Se with the CVT transmission. It has 55k miles on it so it still has 5k miles on the powertran warranty. And it may be a good thing. Today I was cruising up the interstate at 70mph and it felt as if the transmission would jerk just a little. felt like the motor was missing but it seemed to be in the transmission. Anyone have any idea what this could be?


----------

